# Avery labels



## wobblybootie (Aug 15, 2013)

How do you guys trim your labels to the correct diameter? ... I measured the dia of the blank and used  Pi X Dia to get the circumference   do you then measure to 2 decimal places and cut or what?

Signed 

Frustrated from UK


----------



## wouldentu2? (Aug 15, 2013)

i get it get it  little larger than the pen  diameter , then where it over wraps I cut it with a razor blade and remove a small piece from each end leaving a perfect match. To get a straight cut I place the pen next to the edge of 1/4" masonite and use that as the straight edge.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 15, 2013)

I use photoshop to get the size tuned in after using (PI)x(DIA) to get close. I do not try to make a butt join but overlap one edge just a little. I like to have a black border and use a sharpie marker to mark the overlap edge black to hide it. I print the label then use a metal ruler and Exacto knife to cut the label to size.

This article may be helpful: http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/casting_pen_blanks.pdf

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## wobblybootie (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you both ... solved my problem, I will try both methods and see which works for me. Horses for courses, as they say!!

I'm away for ten days but I will let you know how I get on when I return, refreshed and full of enthusiasm !!


----------

